# moving gas lines



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking for a professional who can move our hot water and hob gas line 
to a higher position allowing us a more pleasing appearance to the kitchen.

We are located in the Algarve area of Portugal.
Would like to arrange an appointment ASAP .
Send message to me thru forum for more information.

Professionals Only.
Sincerely,
Mamacats


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Whoever you hire should be chartered, he/she will leave you the paper-work in case insurance kicks in.


----------

